# [samba] ne peut pas ajouter d'utilisateurs (résolu)

## Admin-galere

Bonjour!!

J'ai voulu installer samba en m'aidant du tutorial a l'adresse suivante

http://www.gentoo-linux.org/doc/fr/desktop.xml

et, ca se passait bien jusqu'au moment ou il a fallu ajouter des user.

Je tiens a preciser que les users que j'essaye d'ajouter sont deja dans /etc/passwd.

```

smbpasswd -a asc

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

LDAPS option set...!

fetch_ldap_pw: no ldap secret retrieved!

ldap_connect_system: Failed to retrieve password for  from secrets.tdb

LDAPS option set...!

fetch_ldap_pw: no ldap secret retrieved!

ldap_connect_system: Failed to retrieve password for  from secrets.tdb

Failed to add entry for user asc.

Failed to modify password entry for user asc

```

vous avez une idee???

----------

## tronka

Oui j'ai bien une idée mais je doute encore de l'authenticité de la réponse que je vais te fournir donc si un l33t passe par là , qu'il me corrige si je dis une bétise. 

Les passwords des utilisateurs samba ne sont pas censés se stocker dans /etc/passwd

Dans ton fichier smb.conf si tu passes par l'encryption des passwords tu dois avoir 2 lignes du style : 

```

encrypt passwd=yes

smb passwd file=/etc/samba/"le fichier ou tu souhaites qu'ils s'enregistrent"
```

La ligne "smb passwd file" définit a quel endroit le server va aller chercher l'authentification de l'utilisateur par son password. 

Il faut creer ce fichier que tu nomeras par exemple :"smbpasswd" et dans la ligne définir le chemin pour que ton server puisse aller chercher ce fichier. 

Il me semble que c'est ça , mais comme je te l'ai dis , je suis un noob encore et je demande la confirmation par quelqu'un de plus expérimenté. 

Pour vu que ça marche  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Rien à redire à ton explication tronka, c'est exactement comme ça que fonctionne samba... si on ne le couple pas avec LDAP. Or, cela semble être le cas ici.

Le fait que samba cherche à bidouiller la base d'utilisateurs LDAP est-il voulu ? Ou est-ce une option qui traine et qui n'a rien a faire dans le fichier de conf ? Auquel cas l'explication de tronka doit résoudre le problème.

Brillant, tronka, brillant !

PS : Tu brilles dans la nuit ?  :Laughing:  !

----------

## Admin-galere

merci je vais aller voir mais oui je savais que les mots de passe pour samba etaient stockes dans un autre fichier que passwd.

Ct pour dire que l'erreur n'etais pas que le login n'existait pas deja ds passwd.   :Wink: 

-------------------------

edit: smb passwd file=/etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

----------

## Admin-galere

en fait, c'est bien dans un fichier dans:

/etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

on dirait qu'il arrive pas a creer ce fichier. A quoi cele peut etre du?

----------

## tronka

Merci pour ta confirmation Ani  :Wink: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : Tu brilles dans la nuit ?  !

 

Oui mais j'ai plus de maquillage en ce moment donc c'est un peu plus dur   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## tronka

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> 
> 
> on dirait qu'il arrive pas a creer ce fichier. A quoi cele peut etre du?

 

A tu fais un : 

```

touch smbpasswd 
```

 ? 

C'est a toi de le créer le fichier , et ensuite tu lui donnes le chemin pour y accéder

----------

## Admin-galere

je n'avais pas cree le fichier donc j'avoue j'avais mal joué mais ca ne marche pas plus.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Que faire?? Est ce que le message retourne est clair a vos yeux? car il ne l'est pas aux miens!

----------

## tronka

La je te dirais que ça me dépasse. Je ne me suis pas encore mis sur LDAP donc je ne peux pas plus t'aider .   :Embarassed: 

Je suis toujours plonger dans mon bouquin TCP/IP  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Admin-galere

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Rien à redire à ton explication tronka, c'est exactement comme ça que fonctionne samba... si on ne le couple pas avec LDAP. Or, cela semble être le cas ici. 
> 
> 

 

Excuses moi Anigel mais je n'ai pas voulu particulierement coupler samba et ldap. C juste que j'ai suivit le tutoriel... 

Peut on les decoupler??

edit: lol je suis monté en grade alors que je suis pire qu'un boulet   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> Excuses moi Anigel mais je n'ai pas voulu particulierement coupler samba et ldap. C juste que j'ai suivit le tutoriel... 
> 
> Peut on les decoupler??

 

Essaie de re-emerger samba sans le flag ldap :

```
USE="-ldap" emerge samba
```

Et, si tu n'utilises pas ldap, tu peux le supprimer de tes USEflags dans ton fichier "/etc/make.conf" ou à l'aide du programme "ufed" (emerge ufed).

EDIT : Tronka est impressionant : il doit passer 10H par jour dans la doc et parviens à tout retenir ... Chapeau bas ...   :Wink: 

----------

## Admin-galere

merci je suis tes conseils Yoyo mais pourquoi tout cela n'est il pas precise dans le tutoriel? 

Je l'ai suivit a la lettre et j'ai des resultats bien differents...   :Sad: 

Peut etre ai-je un don pour tout faire foirer cf mon autre post sur iptables que je n'ai toujours pas reussit a faire marcher....

----------

## tronka

Je brasse effectivement des docs toute la journée , et j'essaye de mémoriser les points importants , mais pour mettre en application tout ce que je lis c'est une autre histoire. 

 :Embarassed: 

Tout ne marche pas comme je voudrais . J'arrive toujours pas a installer la Gentoo correctement chez moi , alors que je l'ai installé 4 ou 5 fois d'affilé au bureau et que tout marche nickel.... vas savoir ....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> merci je suis tes conseils Yoyo mais pourquoi tout cela n'est il pas precise dans le tutoriel? 
> 
> Je l'ai suivit a la lettre et j'ai des resultats bien differents...  
> 
> Peut etre ai-je un don pour tout faire foirer cf mon autre post sur iptables que je n'ai toujours pas reussit a faire marcher....

 

Mais non, mais non ...

Simplement, il y a 7 flags possibles au paquet samba. En fait, le tutoriel suppose que ta variable USE soit bien configurée.

Pour connaître les flags USE disponibles : emerge -vp lepaquet.

Et sur un autre post, un guru disait à peu près ceci : si tu ne sais pas à quoi ça sert, tu n'en as pas besoin ...

Je te conseille quand même de lire le Guide Gentoo des options de la variable USE ainsi que le Gentoo Linux Use Variable Descriptions qui reste tout de même très succint ...

----------

## yoyo

 *tronka wrote:*   

> J'arrive toujours pas a installer la Gentoo correctement chez moi , alors que je l'ai installé 4 ou 5 fois d'affilé au bureau et que tout marche nickel.... vas savoir ....  

 

Problème matériel ???

EDIT : je viens de retrouver ton post. Si les 3 problèmes (bootloader etc.) que tu décris sont les seuls, alors, il n'y a pas de problème   :Wink:   (sauf peut-être le sagem que je ne connais pas du tout mais dont bon nombre de thread parlent ici)

----------

## Admin-galere

et bien j'ai suivit vos conseils, j'ai re-emerge samba en enlevant ldap.

J'ai aussi enleve ldap dans make.conf

Et pourtant ca ne marche pas. 

```

smbpasswd -a asc

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

LDAPS option set...!

fetch_ldap_pw: no ldap secret retrieved!

ldap_connect_system: Failed to retrieve password for  from secrets.tdb

LDAPS option set...!

fetch_ldap_pw: no ldap secret retrieved!

ldap_connect_system: Failed to retrieve password for  from secrets.tdb

Failed to add entry for user asc.

Failed to modify password entry for user asc

```

Ca commence a poser une colle... encore!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tronka

Oui je pense , dans le BIOS je suis passé d'un Athlon 2400 à un 1800... Déjà la y a eut un souci , et puis cette histoire de modem SAGEM FAST 800  commence a me les monter en neige bien comme il faut .  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mais dis moi tu es de Lyon Yoyo ? Je sens qu'on va pas tarder a se rencontrer... tu vas m'expliquer 2 ,3 trucs   :Wink: 

Dsl pour le OFF TOPIC   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Admin-galere

heu pardon Yoyo mais je ne comprends pas bien ton edit. tu penses que ca peut etre un probleme matériel?

edit: oups ct pas pour moi desole.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> et bien j'ai suivit vos conseils, j'ai re-emerge samba en enlevant ldap.
> 
> J'ai aussi enleve ldap dans make.conf
> 
> Et pourtant ca ne marche pas. 

 

Curieux ...

Regarde cette page pour voir si ton smb.conf est correct.

Peux-tu également poster le résultat de :"/etc/init.d/slapd status" ??

@tronka : Je bosse à Villeurbanne (à l'INSA pour être précis) et j'habite à Saint Fons => sud-nord par périph' tous les jours   :Confused:   (merci TCL d'ailleurs).

La suite en MP, sinon les modos vont râler ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Admin-galere

voila pour le resultat de la commande:

```

/etc/init.d/slapd status

 * status:  stopped

```

quand au tutoriel de lea ce n'est pas pareil car deja la fichier n'est pas a la meme place et que c'est pour gentoo mais bon ca ne semble pas si faux que ca...

----------

## Admin-galere

il faut faire:

```

emerge samba

rc-update add samba default

cd /etc/samba

cp smb.conf.example smb.conf

nano -w smb.conf

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name, eg: REDHAT4

workgroup = RUEIL1 [indiquer le groupe de travail ou domaine]

# bsd, sysv, plp, lprng, aix, hpux, qnx

;   printing = bsd

printing = cups

# Do not enable this option unless you have red those documents

encrypt passwords = yes

smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

Aller voir ou le fichier ou les login et password sont stockes se créée. Chez nous cest 

smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd. 

Il faut créer le fichier smbpasswd.

Ajouter des utilisateurs dans samba :

smbpasswd -a nom-user [Remplacez "nom-user" par le nom de l'utilisateur]

Note: 

Avant dajouter un user au fichier des mots de passe samba, il  doit exister dans /etc/passwd

Pour chaque utilisateur qui doit être autorisé à utiliser les partages, lancez la commande smbpasswd. Samba enregistre les mots de passe dans le fichier /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd qui sera créé la première fois que vous lancerez la commande smbpasswd. 

On démarre Samba :

/etc/init.d/samba start

```

A votre avis, j'ai loupe quoi?? d'apres le message envoye...

[/code]

----------

## tronka

As tu bien rajouté tes utilisateurs dans le fichier /etc/passwd ? 

Tu dois avoir des lignes du style: 

```

utilisateur1:x:1000:407::/home/utilisateur1:/bin/bash

utilisateur2:x:1001:407::/home/utilisateur2:/bin/bash

utilisateur3:x:1002:407::/home/utilisateur3:/bin/bash

utilisateur4:x:1003:407::/home/utilisateur4:/bin/bash
```

Apres je ne suis pas bien sur au niveau des GUID et UID mais je sais qu'il a fallut que je rajoute manuellement ces lignes pour avoir mes users sur mon server Samba. 

D'ailleur si quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer le principe des GUID et UID ça serait sympa  :Smile: 

Encore une fois je ne suis pas sur de ce que j'avance mais je sais que ça c'est mis a marcher au bureau apres que j'ai rentré ces lignes en fonction des utilisateurs qui utilisaient le server.

----------

## Admin-galere

ah? merci mais comment savoir quels uid et guid mettre?? 

Un copier coller de tes lignes en changeant que les noms d'users ca va pas suffire si??

pour ma part j'ai ca dans mon etc/passwd:

```

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

bin:x:1:1:bin:/bin:/bin/false

daemon:x:2:2:daemon:/sbin:/bin/false

adm:x:3:4:adm:/var/adm:/bin/false

lp:x:4:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/false

sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync

shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown

halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt

mail:x:8:12:mail:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

news:x:9:13:news:/usr/lib/news:/bin/false

uucp:x:10:14:uucp:/var/spool/uucppublic:/bin/false

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/bin/bash

man:x:13:15:man:/usr/man:/bin/false

postmaster:x:14:12:postmaster:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

cron:x:16:16:cron:/var/spool/cron:/bin/false

ftp:x:21:21::/home/ftp:/bin/false

at:x:25:25:at:/var/spool/cron/atjobs:/bin/false

squid:x:31:31:Squid:/var/cache/squid:/bin/false

gdm:x:32:32:GDM:/var/lib/gdm:/bin/false

xfs:x:33:33:X Font Server:/etc/X11/fs:/bin/false

games:x:35:35:games:/usr/games:/bin/false

named:x:40:40:bind:/var/bind:/bin/false

mysql:x:60:60:mysql:/var/lib/mysql:/bin/false

postgres:x:70:70::/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/bash

apache:x:81:81:apache:/home/httpd:/bin/false

nut:x:84:84:nut:/var/state/nut:/bin/false

cyrus:x:85:12::/usr/cyrus:/bin/false

vpopmail:x:89:89::/var/vpopmail:/bin/false

alias:x:200:200::/var/qmail/alias:/bin/false

qmaild:x:201:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmaill:x:202:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailp:x:203:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailq:x:204:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailr:x:205:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmails:x:206:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

postfix:x:207:207:postfix:/var/spool/postfix:/bin/false

smmsp:x:209:209:smmsp:/var/spool/mqueue:/bin/false

portage:x:250:250:portage:/var/tmp/portage:/bin/false

guest:x:405:100:guest:/dev/null:/dev/null

nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/:/bin/false

sshd:x:22:22:sshd:/var/empty:/dev/null

asc:x:1000:100::/home/asc:/bin/bash

ldap:x:439:439::/usr/lib/openldap:/dev/null

```

----------

## tronka

Le mieux c'est d'essayer , voit si avec ces 4 lignes tu obtiens quelquechose de concluant. Par contre au niveau des ID je ne sais pas j'ai un peu fais au pifomètre, mais ça marche donc essaye tu verras bien  :Smile: 

Courage   :Wink: 

----------

## Admin-galere

une petite question en plus, a ton avis, faut il rajouter root?

Car j'ai cree que 2 user dont root. 

je sais pas c ptet une qestion bete mais comme ca je connaitrai la reponse!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Admin-galere

ca ne marche toujours pas!   :Crying or Very sad: 

```

smbpasswd -a asc

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

LDAPS option set...!

fetch_ldap_pw: no ldap secret retrieved!

ldap_connect_system: Failed to retrieve password for  from secrets.tdb

LDAPS option set...!

fetch_ldap_pw: no ldap secret retrieved!

ldap_connect_system: Failed to retrieve password for  from secrets.tdb

Failed to add entry for user asc.

Failed to modify password entry for user asc

```

il semblerait qu'il y ait un pb avec ldap encore et toujours alors que je l'ai enleve de la variable use et que j'ai re-emerge!!

----------

## tronka

Après Edition de mon fichier /etc/passwd je te dirais que non car quand tu regarde la première ligne du fichier tu as dejà ton utilisateur root.

C'est une ligne dans le style:

```

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
```

Par contre comme d'hab je ne suis pas sur de ce que je viens de dire , donc si les G33ks rodent dans le coin , corrigez moi si je me trompe.

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> ca ne marche toujours pas!  
> 
> il semblerait qu'il y ait un pb avec ldap encore et toujours alors que je l'ai enleve de la variable use et que j'ai re-emerge!!

 

D'un point de vu strictement personnel je te dirais de complètement virer LDAP et de te pencher sur Samba en premier lieux, et une fois que ça marche tu te mets sur LDAP. 

M'enfin ça c'est mon avis !

----------

## Admin-galere

mais c'est ce que je veux!!! C'est LDAP qui' s'est incruste sans invitation. et je n'arrive pas a le virer! 

Un autre truc: je peux tout a fait demarrer samba. Mais a quoi ca sert si je peux pas mettre d'users dessus???

----------

## tronka

Je pense que c'est LDAP qui fait couiller ton système par contre pour le virer....euh.... la je vais passer pour un idiot mais je sais pas ...Dsl

----------

## Admin-galere

il me semble aussi que c'st LDAP qui fait que ca ne marche pas mais idem, je ne sais pas l'enlever. J'avais suivit le conseil de Yoyo qui disait  de faire: use=-ldap

et ca a ete fait! 

Je suis a cours d'idees pour resoudre la!

----------

## yoyo

Allons, allons, on s'enflamme par ici ...   :Wink: 

Pour supprimer un programme : "emerge unmerge leprogramme".

Mais après modification du USE, je ferai plutôt un "emerge --depclean -p world" pour voir ce qui est devenu inutile.

@Admin-galere : un rapide coup d'oeuil à ton "/etc/password" montre que l'utilisateur que tu veux créer avec "smbpasswd" n'existe pas !!!

Ajoute donc cet utilisateur avec "useradd asc -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash" puis ré-essaie avec  "smbpasswd".

@Tronka : UID (user identification) et GID (group identification) sont des numéros qui permettent au système de reconnaître un groupe et un utilisateur.

Ce sont les chiffres (1000 à 1003 pour tes utilisateurs et 407 pour leur groupe) présent dans ton fichier passwd.

Je vous conseille de lire cette page lea concernant les permissions.

----------

## Admin-galere

pour tester et voir ce que ca donnait j'ai voulu lancer samba, il semble que samba se lance mais il y a un probleme avec lpstat. C'est quoi lpstat???

cela a-t-il un rapport avec ldap?

```

/etc/init.d/samba start

 * Starting samba...

lpstat: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused        

```

----------

## tronka

Il semblerait que lpstat soit le status de ton imprimante . 

As-tu activé le partage d'imprimante ? si oui regarde qu'il ne manque pas une ligne ou que le chemin d'acces soit valide.

----------

## Admin-galere

heu non je n'ai pas active le partga d'imprimante je l'avoue mais comment faire? 

Je n'ai fait que suivre pas a pas le tutorial pre-cite?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Admin-galere

yoyo:

```

useradd asc -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash

useradd: user asc exists

```

Don normalement, ca devrait aller, asc est deja cree et je veux le creer aussi pour samba c bien comme ca qu'il faut faire??

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> yoyo:
> 
> ```
> 
> useradd asc -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Il existe mais il n'est pas dans "/etc/passwd"   :Shocked:   !!!

Que donne un "grep asc /etc/passwd" ???

Pour l'imprimante, tu as mis "printing = cups" dans ton smb.conf donc tu as activé le partage d'imprimante ...

----------

## Admin-galere

excuses moi c ma faute, je n'avais pas mit le fichier en entier. 

regardes j'ai fait un edit et tout est dedans la ca ira mieux pour me conseiller.

-----------

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour l'imprimante, tu as mis "printing = cups" dans ton smb.conf donc tu as activé le partage d'imprimante 
> 
> 

 

oui mais n'y a t il rien d 'autre a faire pour configurer l'imprimante?? CAr ca me semble assez leger... LA je n'ai pas donne de nom, ni d'adresse,...

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> oui mais n'y a t il rien d 'autre a faire pour configurer l'imprimante?? CAr ca me semble assez leger... LA je n'ai pas donne de nom, ni d'adresse,...

 

Ca viendra plus tard, lors de la définition des partages, mais lorsque tu démarres samba, il vérifie que tu peux imprimer (as-tu installer cups ???).

Chaque chose en son temps, occupons-nous de ton pb de user samba :

Peux-tu poster également ton "/etc/group" ???

Unmerge également "openldap" (emerge unmerge openldap), commente la ligne concernant ldap de ton "etc/passwd" et ré-essaie de créer ton utilisateur.

Liste également ce qui se trouve dans "/etc/init.d".

----------

## Admin-galere

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> as-tu installe cups ???. 
> 
> 

 

j'avoue que non je vais donc faire comme tu le dis: emerge cups

```

/etc/group

root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,asc

floppy::11:root

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

cron::16:cron

console::17:

audio::18:asc

cdrom::19:

dialout::20:root

ftp::21:

sshd::22:

at::25:at

tape::26:root

video::27:root

squid::31:squid

gdm::32:gdm

xfs::33:xfs

games::35:

named::40:named

mysql:x:60:

postgres::70:

cdrw::80:

apache::81:

nut::84:

usb::85:

vpopmail:x:89:

users::100:games,asc

nofiles:x:200:

qmail:x:201:

postfix:x:207:

postdrop:x:208:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

slocate::245:

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

ldap:x:439:

```

```

/etc/init.d

apache2    consolefont  functions.sh  inetd       modules   nscd       runscript.sh  slurpd     vixie-cron

bootmisc   crypto-loop  gpm           iptables    net.eth0  numlock    samba         sshd       winbind

checkfs    cupsd        halt.sh       keymaps     net.lo    reboot.sh  serial        switch

checkroot  depscan.sh   hdparm        local       net.ppp0  rmnologin  shutdown.sh   syslog-ng

clock      domainname   hostname      localmount  netmount  rsyncd     slapd         urandom

```

[/code]

----------

## Admin-galere

en faisant un unmerge ldap, je ne peux plus faire de smbpasswd.

Ldap et samba doivent etre lies. 

Je vais recommencer depuis le emerge avec samba. c'est encore le mieux a faire.

A suivre...  :Wink: 

----------

## Admin-galere

J'ai la tristesse de vous dire que meme en desintallant ldap, il s'incruste qd meme qd j'emerge samba   :Crying or Very sad: 

```

smbpasswd -a asc

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

LDAPS option set...!

fetch_ldap_pw: no ldap secret retrieved!

ldap_connect_system: Failed to retrieve password for  from secrets.tdb

LDAPS option set...!

fetch_ldap_pw: no ldap secret retrieved!

ldap_connect_system: Failed to retrieve password for  from secrets.tdb

Failed to add entry for user asc.

Failed to modify password entry for user asc

```

Je ne comprends pas! A chaque fois que je tente d'installer qqchose sur gentoo ca me fait ca. Je suis pas a pas la doc et voila le resultat...    :Sad: 

----------

## tronka

Ca m'a fait pareil la première semaine ou j'ai attaqué sur Gentoo . Je suis passé de l'interface graphique de Mandrake au mode text de gentoo , je peux te dire que je me suis sentis plus que perdu. Mais a raison d'environ une à deux réinstall par jour je te garantis , que tu capte beaucoup plus vite . 

Généralement quand ça commence a m'exaspérer je ressors un liveCD et zou je reparts, ça me calme et j'essaye de faire plus attention aux manip que je fais a l'install. 

J'ai pas de solution miracle pour ton probleme dsl ... Y a longtemps que je me serais refait une install complète me connaissant   :Smile: 

----------

## Admin-galere

Alors tu vois je suis passee de windows à gentoo d'ou ma grosse buche!

Mais ca fait deja qques mois que je patauge dedans.

Je ne vois pas bien comment ca marche et il y a peu de docs sur gentoo et elle n'est pas complete.

----------

## yoyo

As-tu redémarré ta babasse après avoir unmerger ldap ???

Sinon, après avoir re-émerger samba (avec USE="-ldap" bien sûr) as-tu repris la doc ("cp smb.conf.example smb.conf" puis édition du "smb.conf") ??

As-tu également stoppé samba avant de tenter de créer ton utilisateur (tu avais fais un "/etc/init.d/samba start") ??

----------

## Admin-galere

oups g pas redemarre entre unmerge de ldap et l'emerge de samba.

je vais refaire? mais oui sinon pour samba j'avais fait tout ce que tu as dit.  J'y retourne....   :Laughing: 

----------

## Admin-galere

Et bien comme de bien entendu, ca ne marche toujours pas meme en unmergeant ldap, redemarrant, puis installer samba. encore et toujours le meme message d'erreur!   :Confused: 

Peut etre un esprit malin est il dans mon ordinateur...  :Question: 

----------

## yoyo

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Tu n'as pas eu d'erreurs au démarrage (les [OK]) ??

As-tu supprimé de tes fichiers "group" et "passwd" les lignes concernant ldap (par "userdel -r ldap" et "groupdel ldap") ??

Sinon, poste ton "smb.conf".

----------

## Admin-galere

en fait ils se reecrivent automatiquement les ldap dans ces deux fichiers. Je les ai mit en commentaires mais bon ca prouve que ca installe tout de meme ldap tout seul...

le smb.conf:

```

[global]

# 1. Server Naming Options:

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name

   workgroup = RUEIL1

# netbios name is the name you will see in "Network Neighbourhood",

# but defaults to your hostname

;  netbios name = <name_of_this_server>

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

   server string = Samba Server %v

# Message command is run by samba when a "popup" message is sent to it.

# The example below is for use with LinPopUp:

; message command = /usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s

# 2. Printing Options:

# CHANGES TO ENABLE PRINTING ON ALL CUPS PRINTERS IN THE NETWORK

# if you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

   printcap name = lpstat

   load printers = yes

# It should not be necessary to spell out the print system type unless

# yours is non-standard. Currently supported print systems include:

# bsd, sysv, plp, lprng, aix, hpux, qnx, cups

   printing = cups

# Samba 2.2 supports the Windows NT-style point-and-print feature. To

# use this, you need to be able to upload print drivers to the samba

# server. The printer admins (or root) may install drivers onto samba.

# Note that this feature uses the print$ share, so you will need to

# enable it below.

# This parameter works like domain admin group:

# printer admin = @<group> <user>

;   printer admin = @adm

# 3. Logging Options:

# this tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Put a capping on the size of the log files (in Kb).

max log size = 50

# Set the log (verbosity) level (0 <= log level <= 10)

; log level = 3

# 4. Security and Domain Membership Options:

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page. Do not enable this if (tcp/ip) name resolution does

# not work for all the hosts in your network.

;   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2. 127.

# Uncomment this if you want a guest account, you must add this to /etc/passwd

# otherwise the user "nobody" is used

;  guest account = pcguest

# Security mode. Most people will want user level security. See

# security_level.txt for details.

   security = user

# Use password server option only with security = server or security = domain

# When using security = domain, you should use password server = *

;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>

;   password server = *

# Password Level allows matching of _n_ characters of the password for

# all combinations of upper and lower case.

;  password level = 8

;  username level = 8

# You may wish to use password encryption. Please read

# ENCRYPTION.txt, Win95.txt and WinNT.txt in the Samba documentation.

# Do not enable this option unless you have read those documents

# Encrypted passwords are required for any use of samba in a Windows NT domain

# The smbpasswd file is only required by a server doing authentication, thus

# members of a domain do not need one.

  encrypt passwords = yes

  smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

# The following are needed to allow password changing from Windows to

# also update the Linux system password.

# NOTE: Use these with 'encrypt passwords' and 'smb passwd file' above.

# NOTE2: You do NOT need these to allow workstations to change only

#        the encrypted SMB passwords. They allow the Unix password

#        to be kept in sync with the SMB password.

;  unix password sync = Yes

;  passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

;  passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *ReType*new*UNIX*password* %n\n

;*passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

# Unix users can map to different SMB User names

;  username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting

;   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

# Options for using winbind. Winbind allows you to do all account and

# authentication from a Windows or samba domain controller, creating

# accounts on the fly, and maintaining a mapping of Windows RIDs to unix uid's

# and gid's. winbind uid and winbind gid are the only required parameters.

#

# winbind uid is the range of uid's winbind can use when mapping RIDs to uid's

;  winbind uid = 10000-20000

#

# winbind gid is the range of uid's winbind can use when mapping RIDs to gid's

;  winbind gid = 10000-20000

#

# winbind separator is the character a user must use between their domain

# name and username, defaults to "\"

;  winbind separator = +

#

# template homedir determines the home directory for winbind users, with

# %D expanding to their domain name and %U expanding to their username:

;  template homedir = /home/%D/%U

#

# template shell determines the shell users authenticated by winbind get

;  template shell = /bin/bash

# 5. Browser Control and Networking Options:

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See speed.txt and the manual pages for details

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Configure Samba to use multiple interfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

;   interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24

# Configure remote browse list synchronisation here

#  request announcement to, or browse list sync from:

#       a specific host or from / to a whole subnet (see below)

;   remote browse sync = 192.168.3.25 192.168.5.255

# Cause this host to announce itself to local subnets here

;   remote announce = 192.168.1.255 192.168.2.44

# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master

# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply

;   local master = no

# OS Level determines the precedence of this server in master browser

# elections. The default value should be reasonable

;   os level = 33

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This

# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this

# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job

;   domain master = yes

# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup

# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election

;   preferred master = yes

# 6. Domain Control Options:

# Enable this if you want Samba to be a domain logon server for

# Windows95 workstations or Primary Domain Controller for WinNT and Win2k

;   domain logons = yes

# if you enable domain logons then you may want a per-machine or

# per user logon script

# run a specific logon batch file per workstation (machine)

;   logon script = %m.bat

# run a specific logon batch file per username

;   logon script = %U.bat

# Where to store roaming profiles for WinNT and Win2k

#        %L substitutes for this servers netbios name, %U is username

#        You must uncomment the [Profiles] share below

;   logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

# Where to store roaming profiles for Win9x. Be careful with this as it also

# impacts where Win2k finds it's /HOME share

; logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile

# The add user script is used by a domain member to add local user accounts

# that have been authenticated by the domain controller, or by the domain

# controller to add local machine accounts when adding machines to the domain.

# The script must work from the command line when replacing the macros,

# or the operation will fail. Check that groups exist if forcing a group.

# Script for domain controller for adding machines:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false -M %u

# Script for domain member for adding local accounts for authenticated users:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false %u

# Domain groups:

# domain admin group is a list of unix users or groups who are made members

# of the Domain Admin group

; domain admin group = root @wheel

#

# domain guest groups is a list of unix users or groups who are made members

# of the Domain Guests group

; domain guest group = nobody @guest

# 7. Name Resolution Options:

# All NetBIOS names must be resolved to IP Addresses

# 'Name Resolve Order' allows the named resolution mechanism to be specified

# the default order is "host lmhosts wins bcast". "host" means use the unix

system gethostbyname() function call that will use either /etc/hosts OR

# DNS or NIS depending on the settings of /etc/host.config, /etc/nsswitch.conf

# and the /etc/resolv.conf file. "host" therefore is system configuration

# dependant. This parameter is most often of use to prevent DNS lookups

# in order to resolve NetBIOS names to IP Addresses. Use with care!

# The example below excludes use of name resolution for machines that are NOT

# on the local network segment

# - OR - are not deliberately to be known via lmhosts or via WINS.

; name resolve order = wins lmhosts bcast

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable it's WINS Server

;   wins support = yes

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

#       Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# WINS Proxy - Tells Samba to answer name resolution queries on

# behalf of a non WINS capable client, for this to work there must be

# at least one  WINS Server on the network. The default is NO.

;   wins proxy = yes

# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names

# via DNS nslookups. The built-in default for versions 1.9.17 is yes,

# this has been changed in version 1.9.18 to no.

   dns proxy = no

# 8. File Naming Options:

# Case Preservation can be handy - system default is _no_

# NOTE: These can be set on a per share basis

;  preserve case = no

;  short preserve case = no

# Default case is normally upper case for all DOS files

;  default case = lower

# Be very careful with case sensitivity - it can break things!

;  case sensitive = no

# Enabling internationalization:

# you can match a Windows code page with a UNIX character set.

# Windows: 437 (US), 737 (GREEK), 850 (Latin1 - Western European),

# 852 (Eastern Eu.), 861 (Icelandic), 932 (Cyrillic - Russian),

# 936 (Japanese - Shift-JIS), 936 (Simpl. Chinese), 949 (Korean Hangul),

# 950 (Trad. Chin.).

# UNIX: ISO8859-1 (Western European), ISO8859-2 (Eastern Eu.),

# ISO8859-5 (Russian Cyrillic), KOI8-R (Alt-Russ. Cyril.)

# This is an example for french users:

;   client code page = 850

;   character set = ISO8859-1

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

; [netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

# Un-comment the following to provide a specific roving profile share

# the default is to use the user's home directory

;[Profiles]

;    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

;    browseable = no

;    guest ok = yes

# NOTE: If you have a CUPS print system there is no need to

# specifically define each individual printer.

# You must configure the samba printers with the appropriate Windows

# drivers on your Windows clients. On the Samba server no filtering is

# done. If you wish that the server provides the driver and the clients

# send PostScript ("Generic PostScript Printer" under Windows), you have

# to swap the 'print command' line below with the commented one.

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

# to allow user 'guest account' to print.

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

   create mode = 0700

# =====================================

# print command: see above for details.

# =====================================

   print command = lpr -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

;   print command = lpr -P %p %s # using cups own drivers (use generic PostScript on clients).

# The following two commands are the samba defaults for printing=cups

# change them only if you need different options:

;   lpq command = lpq -P %p

;   lprm command = cancel %p-%j

# This share is used for Windows NT-style point-and-print support.

# To be able to install drivers, you need to be either root, or listed

# in the printer admin parameter above. Note that you also need write access

# to the directory and share definition to be able to upload the drivers.

# For more information on this, please see the Printing Support Section of

# /usr/share/doc/samba-<version>/docs/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root

# This one is useful for people to share files

;[tmp]

;   comment = Temporary file space

;   path = /tmp

;   read only = no

;   public = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, but read only, except for people in

# the "staff" group

;[public]

;   comment = Public Stuff

;   path = /home/samba/public

;   public = yes

;   writable = no

;   write list = @staff

# Other examples.

#

# A private printer, usable only by Fred. Spool data will be placed in Fred's

# home directory. Note that fred must have write access to the spool directory,

# wherever it is.

;[fredsprn]

;   comment = Fred's Printer

;   valid users = fred

;   path = /homes/fred

;   printer = freds_printer

;   public = no

;   writable = no

;   printable = yes

# A private directory, usable only by Fred. Note that Fred requires write

# access to the directory.

;[fredsdir]

;   comment = Fred's Service

;   path = /usr/somewhere/private

;   valid users = fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# a service which has a different directory for each machine that connects

# this allows you to tailor configurations to incoming machines. You could

# also use the %u option to tailor it by user name.

# The %m gets replaced with the machine name that is connecting.

;[pchome]

;  comment = PC Directories

;  path = /usr/pc/%m

;  public = no

;  writable = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, read/write to all users. Note that all files

# created in the directory by users will be owned by the default user, so

# any user with access can delete any other user's files. Obviously this

# directory must be writable by the default user. Another user could of course

# be specified, in which case all files would be owned by that user instead.

;[public]

;   path = /usr/somewhere/else/public

;   public = yes

;   only guest = yes

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# The following two entries demonstrate how to share a directory so that two

# users can place files there that will be owned by the specific users. In this

# setup, the directory should be writable by both users and should have the

# sticky bit set on it to prevent abuse. Obviously this could be extended to

# as many users as required.

;[myshare]

;   comment = Mary's and Fred's stuff

;   path = /usr/somewhere/shared

;   valid users = mary fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;   create mask = 0765

```

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> en fait ils se reecrivent automatiquement les ldap dans ces deux fichiers. Je les ai mit en commentaires mais bon ca prouve que ca installe tout de meme ldap tout seul...

 

Même avec "userdel" et "groupdel" ???

Sinon, il y a quelques différences avec mon smb.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> <    workgroup = RUEIL1
> 
> ---
> 
> >    workgroup = YOYOBOULOT
> ...

 

Essaie de tester en l'adaptant ...

----------

## Admin-galere

```

Même avec "userdel" et "groupdel" ??? 

```

heu pardon que veux tu dire pas la??

En fait ce que j'ai fait c manuelement mettre en commentaire les lignes qui concernaient ldap. Ce n'etait pas ca qu'il fallait faire??

Sinon oui je vais regarder ton fichier smb.conf

edit:

je ne vois pas bien ce que sont les chiffres qui sont dans ta config. genre 27c27...

Et ce toi qui les a modifies?

----------

## yoyo

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Même avec "userdel" et "groupdel" ??? 
> ...

 Je ne sais pas si c'est suffisant  :Confused:  .

Les commandes "userdel -r ldap" et "groupdel ldap" me semblent plus propres (après avoir décommenté les lignes concernant ldap dans "passwd" et "group") ...

 *Admin-galere wrote:*   

> je ne vois pas bien ce que sont les chiffres qui sont dans ta config. genre 27c27...
> 
> Et ce toi qui les a modifies?

 Oups, excuse-moi.

C'est "diff" qui les ajoutes pour indiquer les numéros de lignes et colonnes où se trouvent les différences : c'est plus facile ensuite dans un éditeur de se rendre aux lignes concernées ...

Ne les prends donc pas en compte ...

----------

## Admin-galere

Merci. 

Je verrai ca a mon retour vers gentoo c'est a dire lundi...

Je vous tiendrai au courant!!   :Wink: 

----------

## Admin-galere

me voila de retour dans les meandres de gentoo.

JE vais tenter de faire marcher ca aujourd'hui car j'ai vu que qqun d'autre avait aussi un pb avec samba mais un petit use="-ldap" emerge samba a suffit a regler le pb. Quel veinard!!!

----------

## Admin-galere

Regardez!!! ca marche!!!

```

smbpasswd -a asc

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

Added user asc.

```

Merci a vous!!   :Very Happy: 

C'est trop etrange car j'ai fait ce que yoyo a dit depuis le debut

USE="-ldap" emerge samba

il faut pas rechercher!!!

----------

